# Would like to let everyone know...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

that Aspen had a small mass removal sx this dec. 7, 2011 in his right armpit. He was awake during the procedure. Just localed the area. Sent it out for biopsy and the results came back yesterday. Benign. A fibroma to be exact. Some pictures of the silly boy in his t-shirt to cover the incision and keep him from irritating it.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats good news :thumb:

He looks super cool in a shirt hehe


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank goodness, better safe than sorry so I'm glad you had it taken off. The wait for the results must have been excruciating, but great new's, just in time for Xmas too!
Cute pics, he really is a doll!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad it was benign. Even though you THINK they will be ok, it's always a concern until you know for sure.

He looks cute in his t-shirt


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm glad you got it taken care of early. Even though it was benign, they can still grow bigger and be uncomfortable for him. He looks great in his t-shirt! I think he needs a wardrobe now! Maybe a shirt for every occasion.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Yay for good news! Don't you hate waiting?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good news glad he's ok. Very cute pics. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that is a big relief to you!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanku everyone. Yes, it was a HUGE relief when I got the results. When I spotted the small mass, mast cell tumor was the first thing that came to my head. I will keep checking him like I do and find those suckers...


----------

